# Hot Fix Vendors



## rhinestoneshirts (Mar 15, 2008)

I am looking for some US based hot fix rhinestone vendors that sell in bulk. I am looking for good quality Korean stones preferably lead free that come packed 500-1000 gross per bag. Feel free to pm me if you do not want to post it here.


----------



## Sports4Less (Jun 15, 2009)

Nova : Hot Fix Collections - Rhinestone, Octagon, Nailhead, Epoxy and Antique Metal. I just received my first order from them and the stones are pretty good and the prices are decent.


----------



## IBXpressions (Mar 6, 2009)

Be careful with Nova, the quaility isn't as high as it seems. They sale Korean Rhinestones (A) and that is the bottom line. The more A's the better!


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I would have to agree with Monica, Nova has some terrible stones. Too many bad stones in the pack. I understand that with any supplier you will get a few that will not be good but sometimes it is almost 1/4 the pack. Plus Chinese Korean grade A stones are garbage.

Katrina


----------



## amaral24 (Sep 14, 2010)

Live in San Antonio and wanted to drive somewhere near to purchase hot fix rhinestones near my city. No luck here. Can anyone recommend where I can go in Texas besides Dallas that is closer to me.


----------



## Blamm (Feb 23, 2010)

Try Tammie at www.hotfixit.biz, I believe she is in Texas, I will email her and tell her I have given out her name on this group. I buy my stones from her and she is great. Beverly


----------

